# There's too much depression here, post movies with a happy feel



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

I've done my work and I've seen things.
Now I want fun.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2021)

Surf's Up


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2021)

The Mitchells vs. the Machines

It's quirky and funny as hell. Also has a valid message about how we should put down our computers/phones and spend time with our families and that kind of shit.

Also this dog.


----------



## aomagrat (May 15, 2021)

"Fantastic Mr. Fox"


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 16, 2021)

Lilo and Stitch remains a favorite.

I also love "A Knight's Tale" just for fun and it's a comfort movie.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 17, 2021)

Amélie is super feel good


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 22, 2021)

i may be odd in this but gundam unicorn  get me in the feels and hope


----------



## Pogo (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Hyperflareman (May 24, 2021)

Mario Bros Movie for dumb fun.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

Dumb & Dumber, Austin Powers, Wayne's World, Jackass the movie, Mafia!, and The Hot Chick.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## evatra (Jun 11, 2021)

Walle, Up, Amelie, Yes man, Step brothers, The notebook, Midnight in Paris, Shrek, Toy story, Curly Sue. I am a big fan of such a movies! I recently installed Disney+ on my firestick and can watch so much stuff! It is great that now we can watch 4k TV on it, according to this source it is not even complicated.  All the Pixar movies usually have a very happy feel.




 Partly cloudy is a short movie with super positive feel. Enjoy if you haven't seen it before) Or rewatch if you did It is my number one movie for good mood


----------

